
How to Make a Simple Twitter Clone with React Native - rbanffy
https://hackernoon.com/how-to-make-a-simple-twitter-clone-with-react-native-4b6c45940583
======
prodtorok
How would the RN app (not the backend) do in production? (i.e. vs native
twitter app)

